# Is a used 2000 Giant XTC SE2 worth $500?



## Kitooze (Aug 21, 2010)

My boyfriend and I are getting fat and have decided we need to get more exercise. We rented mountain bikes for a week during our recent vacation and loved them. We want to find some used bikes so we can pay less (around $350 would be ideal), and hopefully get better quality for our budget than if we bought new. And for now we don't want to spend a ton before first seeing if we're actually going to ride them on a regular basis.

So I saw this bike on Craigslist and I know it's a good bike but I'm wondering if anyone has an opinion if it's worth $500. The ad says it has been used a few dozen times. Marzocchi Bomber upgrade. Rhyno Lite rear rim. Otherwise, all orginal. Specialized fat tires.

Thanks in advance for your opinions and help.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

No. It's ten years old, and the fork may be 5. Plus, having had a rim replaced may indicate it saw more service than just a few dozen rides. People often think a used bike is worth more than it actually is. Look for a recent model and be prepared to dicker on the price. Be patient and you can find something that will work for you.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

There's no way it's worth that much. Mountain bikes do not hold their value well. Like Rlouder said be patient, I have a very hard time with that, and you'll find something. If nothing local shows up within a certain time I wouldn't rule out ebay.


----------



## Kitooze (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I really appreciate it. I've been reading a lot lately and trying to give myself a crash course on bikes/components so that I can make a half-way informed choice, but there's so much to learn and yes, I am getting impatient.

I'm getting the picture that bikes, like electronics and computers, are updated with the latest "technology"/advances every few years (3-4?) and so the older models tend to lose a lot of their value at that point. Does that seem right?

Thanks again, I'll keep looking.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

that is pretty much exactly right. mountain bike tech is moving forward fairly quickly, but a good hardtail that's 3-4 years old that didn't see too much use is still a good bike, and probably exactly what you're looking for. have you check your local shops for used bikes? many take trade ins and should have a selection of used bikes. working with an lbs at this point is probably a good idea, if not for a bike purchase but for advice and odds and ends gear wise.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Like mark said I would call around and see if any of your lbs workers know of anyone selling good "used" bike. 

Keep checking craigslist.

The classifieds on this site. (I have never used them.)

ebay

Keep working on informing yourself and feel free to ask questions here about the specific bikes that catch your eye.

Good luck


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Your profile shows you are in Columbus. That and surrounding CL's are loaded with used bikes. What are your heights? We'll point you to some that may be worth looking at.

Here's two in Medina that looks like they may be from the same person (a couple).

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/bik/1909952699.html
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/bik/1909998279.html

Edit: If you look at the giant website, you will notice that those two bikes are 09 models, not 10's as stated in the ad. The owner may have bought them six months ago and may or may not know the actual year. Since you have done your homework and can explain that '11's are in the stores and those are 09's, $300 would not be a low offer


----------



## Kitooze (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks rlouder, Rod and markf. I really appreciate your feedback so much. 

Yes I'm from Columbus, OH, but we're in Stamford, CT right now for a job. We will be heading home for a week-long visit next month and if we don't find bikes before then we will check in and around Columbus. 

In the meantime I've been checking the New York/ Fairfield County craigslist, and ebay within 50 miles. Also Propertyroom (police auctions in NY). Technically I could also look at craigslist all New York, parts of CT, and part of New Jersey, but that's so much to cover and I don't have that much time.

Being in this area gives a lot more available bikes, but also a lot more competition for them since so many people ride in the city. And around Stamford everyone has $$$ so they can be a little expensive. But I will try to negotiate from now on if I see one I like. I am also going to try some bike shops soon to see what used bikes they have.


----------



## Kitooze (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh yeah, I'm 5'7", my man is 5'8"


----------

